# how to factory reset?



## alsatian (Dec 18, 2011)

So I've got one of the newer Kindles (With Wi-Fi, no keyboard, no touch screen), there's an error message that has popped up saying "Your Kindle Needs Repair."

I've tried to reset it by holding down the power button for 20 seconds and that works. The Kindle restars to the guy reading a book under a tree, the progress bar gets to half way then, bam, back to error message.

Are there any buttons I can hold down to factory reset instead of just restarting?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I know, that's the only way?  Anyone else know of a way?


Have you checked with Kindle Customer Service?

(And welcome to KindleBoards!)

Betsy


----------



## alsatian (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks, I contacted Amazon and they've sent me a replacement.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great! 

Once you've got a working Kindle, come back and join the party!

Betsy


----------

